# WWE HD



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

The wwe is gonning to be starting broadcasting HD shows starting with Raw next Monday night,.
I hope that dish adds USA and SCi fi channell soon .......
And the plan is that all broadcast tv shows,
RAW, ECW, Smackdown
Will be all put out in HD.
with Wrestlemania being the first HD ppv.

Cant wait to see the show next week.
but if dish doesnt add USA in hd i got to find a guy with direct and watch it at his house...........................

Krazy


----------



## starcrossedpimp (Dec 2, 2006)

krazy k said:


> The wwe is gonning to be starting broadcasting HD shows starting with Raw next Monday night,.
> I hope that dish adds USA and SCi fi channell soon .......
> And the plan is that all broadcast tv shows,
> RAW, ECW, Smackdown
> ...


actually the first WWE PPV in HD is going to be the royal rumble and Dish will be carrying that in HD, as for USA keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

it will be quite a surprise if they do but it looks unlikely as its a week away but we will see...............


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

If USA HD is Uplinked why not just turn the Channel on Today already !


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

space86 said:


> If USA HD is Uplinked why not just turn the Channel on Today already !


I would speculate that the problem is similar to what happened to some of my local HD feeds when I first got HD. They would regularly turn into unviewable kaleidoscope images which I had dutifully recorded. Naturally, I was irked. For awhile I duplicated recordings on my 722 and 508's in order to avoid pictureless content at critical moments in a show.


----------



## Vidfreek (Jan 4, 2008)

Well it really wont matter for Smackdown since it seems that no one with Dish can even get CW in HD (which I'm highly pissed about) and even if you dont its pretty rare that you can, I watch Supernatural and Smallville all the time and would love these in HD, but it looks as if I will never get them

I would love for USA and Scifi to go up, I would watch more WWE (I only watch TNA now) because its in HD, but of course we dont have any of the new channels yet and I switched because Dish was way ahead of everyone else (that and the Monsters HD channel) now they are behind everyone else and the VOOM channels are a complete waste of time, even my local cable provider added USA and Scifi and hell even the new Chiller channels (which I really want now)


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Vidfreek said:


> Well it really wont matter for Smackdown since it seems that no one with Dish can even get CW in HD (which I'm highly pissed about) and even if you dont its pretty rare that you can, I watch Supernatural and Smallville all the time and would love these in HD, but it looks as if I will never get them
> 
> I would love for USA and Scifi to go up, I would watch more WWE (I only watch TNA now) because its in HD, but of course we dont have any of the new channels yet and I switched because Dish was way ahead of everyone else (that and the Monsters HD channel) now they are behind everyone else and the VOOM channels are a complete waste of time, even my local cable provider added USA and Scifi and hell even the new Chiller channels (which I really want now)


You can watch prior seasons of Smallville in HD on HDNet on monday night at around 8 or 9 pm. They also broadcast new Torchwood and Enterprise on monday nights.

Ken


----------



## Vidfreek (Jan 4, 2008)

Its not the current season of Smallville, dont need to worry about past stuff


----------



## lordlitwicki (Jan 18, 2008)

I watch CW HD with an OTA antenna through my 722 So SmackDown! is the least of my worries. I'm hoping for USA HD/SciFi HD soon.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

Vidfreek said:


> Its not the current season of Smallville, dont need to worry about past stuff


True but considering the writer's strike basically killed smallville it doesn't really matter now does it???

This was SUPPOSED to be the last smallville season till the strike butchered it. There is like 3 or 4 more episodes starting the 29th

But we would all be very lucky if there is another season BUT did you know Micheal Rosenbaum and Kristin Kreuk ain't even gonna be in the next season if they do it??? Thats lame with a capitol L.............


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

well Raw In HD was Amazing.......
Kinda like the turning of a page........
when Saturday nights main event hit late night back in the eighties....
different look and amazing colours........
no pixiling what so ever.....
I had to pickup the feed from the score. 
but you will problely find it tomorrow on extreme wrestling torrents.

ECW. tomorrow night on sci fi...........
Come on Charlie get with the program.......
Add Sci hd.........

ps 
looked ahead in the guide for sunday and nothing is mentioned on the epg of the royal rumble in HD>>......

come on already/.....


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Raw on USAHD looked great cant wait for the Roal Rumble in HD sunday listed on CH 98 as the HD and 123 for the SD.
Edit OPPS sorry meant this for the Directv form.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

waynebtx said:


> Raw on USAHD looked great cant wait for the Roal Rumble in HD sunday listed on CH 98 as the HD and 123 for the SD.
> Edit OPPS sorry meant this for the Directv form.


If dish doesnt put the hd ppv version of the royal rumble,,,,,,
They have lost the rights to the Leader in hd In my Books....................

i so wish i went with direct tv.,.....
The TRue HD Leader..................


----------



## lordlitwicki (Jan 18, 2008)

krazy k said:


> If dish doesnt put the hd ppv version of the royal rumble,,,,,,
> They have lost the rights to the Leader in hd In my Books....................
> 
> i so wish i went with direct tv.,.....
> The TRue HD Leader..................


You may want to check again I just checked 9467 on my 722, If you scroll ahead to Sunday at 7:30 PM it does indeed list WWE Royal Rumble in HD, and the price is only 39.95 (take that d*  ) I just ordered it.

Now if only they would light up USA HD AND Sci-Fi HD...


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

lordlitwicki said:


> You may want to check again I just checked 9467 on my 722, If you scroll ahead to Sunday at 7:30 PM it does indeed list WWE Royal Rumble in HD, and the price is only 39.95 (take that d*  ) I just ordered it.
> 
> Now if only they would light up USA HD AND Sci-Fi HD...


Thanks gonna check.....


----------

